# ODNR Bass Tourney Stats



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/fishing/obf/default.htm


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Those reports will get even better in the coming years. The report for 2006 will be out soon. And the ODNR has opened the reporting up to any tournament circuit not just the federation. So you will see alot more reports


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

very inaccurate if you ask me.. portage ahead of mosquito for keeper bass? no way. I know these are fed. stats and hopefully the stats will become more accurate but I know of 2 tournaments in the past that have had a 40+ boat field with all limits. I would argue theres more numbers of keeper bass in mosquito than any other lake in ohio.


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

I would bet money that on a per acre basis there is more keeper bass in Portage than mosquito, were talking bass not walleye


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i got to agree with goodday on that one, lots of bass in squito, but by percent, imo portage has more fishable water


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Hey procraft its fisherman like me that makes mosquito lakes numbers worse!  
Thats a pretty cool study though!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I loaded up the 2006 ladue stats for the ODNR reporting, our worst year yet. Going to do all of them for 2007 (NOAA/LaDue/2DAY Opens) 

There definately could be some innaccuracies by the methods used, but gives a good file for info.

I gotta go with Procraft though. Both subjectively and overall stats of anglers and fish from NOAA in recent years Mosquito has more numbers.

I wont tell where it's even better... 

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Goodday and Johnboy hit the nail on head. On a percentage basis, Portage wins hands down. But one thing I can't figure out is why I win more money at Mosq than Portage, my home lake.  
NIP, YOUR NUMBERS ARE SKEWED! 
You know as well as I there are many factors that affect catch rates. Since you can't have the same anglers on 2 different lakes at the same time, the skill level will be skewed. Weather and seasonal movements of fish on 2 bodies of water differ. Mosq allows summer tournaments, Portage don't (when the fishin is best and most consistent). Mosq is 3 times bigger than Portage and numbers from Portage almost always meet or surpass numbers from Mosq in the Spring and Fall (imaging if Portage had summer events to compare with) Oh they do, somewhat. Wed nighters where you need 15-18lbs to win and usually over 12 to get a check. I fished 6 wed events at Mosq last year and weight never went over 10 lbs to win, usually around 7-9lbs. I like Mosq don't get me wrong, but comparitively, there is no comparison. For keepers, Mosq would match up better with Berlin. I would much rather catch a limit of 3lbers+ to win than a limit of 1.5's- 2's to win. Some even go as far as saying mosq is better because they can't figure out Portage. I have heard this many times over the last 26 years of being a tournament director. Just cause you can't catch em here, doesn't make it any better or worse. Just means you stink at Portage. Ya numbers don't lie, but they don't tell the whole story either.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Youre workn to much Louie!  

I would bet my dobass that Mosquito statistically carries a higher catch rate of a 12"bass per hour than Portage overall.

Relative to this topic isnt the reported numbers but just a few hundreths different anyhow???

Again the variables are dramatic that plays into this- even right down to accurrate reporting of club stats... but a clearer picture is definately produced for each fishery on a catch per hour basis.

Bigger fish in Portage no doubt- better weights. Although I am one who can only look from the sidelines and see them!!!  But figuring them out or not there are more keeper bass caught on an hourly basis at Mosq than Portage cause there is MORE of them. Every stinkn one is 12.5"! 

Tell em how it is Procraft!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

Wow Nip, Thats a lot to put on the line. I guess i'm probably bias cuz my skills at Mosquito suck


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Mosquito is full of twin bass.. and I mean LOTS!! This is the reason my partner bought a $120 cull system.. ounces are everything at that lake


----------



## Spot (Feb 2, 2006)

skeeter fishes 80+ boats better than portage, thats why I dont like
portage tourneys. Who ever plows through the wake the fastest and 
gets to the holes first does well, unless other boaters infringe on the spots.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

spot...it's not the "spot" it's how you fish, portage has some large areas that are notorious for producing fish, but technique is everything, now i wish i had a little!


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Kudos Johnboy! There is no way you can compare Portage to Mosquito, they are 2 different fisheries. Hey Mosquito is good, but it is no comparison to Portage.


----------

